# UFO's....



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2010)

Me and lil bro were outside tonight at 1:30am (don't ask, long story as to why) When he looked up and saw a really bright light in the sky, as we watched it, it faded in and out sometimes, sometimes went out completely, and I thought my eyes were playing tricks when I saw strings of light emit from the left side and it seemed to shift shape a bit but bro confirmed he was seeing it also. It looked like it was out of our atmosphere.

It is probably something logical, like a satellite or something, but as I can not tell I will label it as a UFO.

which leads me to the question, anyone seen anything strange in the skies?


----------



## Cam (Aug 20, 2010)

Did you eat the 'special' brownies?


----------



## Conahh (Aug 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> which leads me to the question, anyone seen anything strange in the skies?




Yeah I had a pretty good conversation with Mufasa yesterday.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 20, 2010)

Fyrborn saw a shooting star turn in an acute angle. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Did you pretend that airplanes were shooting stars too?

To answer the question seriously before it dies in a holy fire, I've seen Venus (farther away obviously, but it was a bright speck above the moon), I believe I've seen Mars too. 
And a shooting star (not an airplane)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't think an airplane can zip across the sky that fast.


----------



## Don (Aug 20, 2010)

I've seen plenty of lights in the sky (I do live near an airport after all), but I highly doubt any have been UFO's.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 20, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I don't think an airplane can zip across the sky that fast.


 Ever hear of supersonic?
Or rockets?

Also no I don't believe there are ufos or aliens visiting us because if they had a lick of sense they would not be coming here.


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I don't think an airplane can zip across the sky that fast.


 It was a song reference.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Did you eat the 'special' brownies?



No.



Don_Wolf said:


> I've seen plenty of lights in the sky (I do live near an airport after all), but I highly doubt any have been UFO's.



I don't live near an airport and this was much higher. I saw a plane fly over at the normal altitude as my bro was pointing it out to me. It probably was just a satellite.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't live near an airport and this was much higher. I saw a plane fly over at the normal altitude as my bro was pointing it out to me. It probably was just a satellite.


Either that or a F-18 on the boundary of space going super sonic.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Either that or a F-18 on the boundary of space going super sonic.


 
We watched it for 10 or 15 minutes and it never moved from the spot, and because it looked like it was actually outside our atmosphere is why I think it was just a satellite.


----------



## Tao (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't you have vision problems, Randy? =\


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nope but we can go ahead and assume that you've been tested on, Randy.  There have been incidences where abducted humans were found later on with a microchip implanted in them under the skin in various places THAT EMITTED A RADIO SIGNAL.  Crazy stuff in this world/universe.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2010)

Tao said:


> Don't you have vision problems, Randy? =\



Read my OP, I said my BROTHER pointed it out to me. Can't you read?


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 20, 2010)

They want your bikes, Randy.   You need to watch out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 20, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> They want your bikes, Randy.   You need to watch out.


 No they want to
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-CDNLYZ0zA


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Randy why do always make such random threads?

Also I've seen my share of "interesting" things fly by.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> They want your bikes, Randy.   You need to watch out.



They are welcome to a few of them. I have too many of the darn things....



Fenrari said:


> Randy why do always make such random threads?
> 
> Also I've seen my share of "interesting" things fly by.



I like being random.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> They are welcome to a few of them. I have too many of the darn things....


 Well at least you are making a good living off them.

Also Randy I have to use a bicycle to get back and forth from school and work, what type of bike would you suggest I get?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't get me started.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well at least you are making a good living off them.
> 
> Also Randy I have to use a bicycle to get back and forth from school and work, what type of bike would you suggest I get?



Depends on what you want. there is road bikes, dual suspension, front suspension, no suspension, mountain bikes. Dual suspension are quite comfy in that you don't feel every bone jarring jolt from every bump in the road like you do with a standard mountain bike, however you can get more speed out of a standard mountain bike. Road bikes are great if speed is what you are looking for.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Depends on what you want. there is road bikes, dual suspension, front suspension, no suspension, mountain bikes. Dual suspension are quite comfy in that you don't feel every bone jarring jolt from every bump in the road like you do with a standard mountain bike, however you can get more speed out of a standard mountain bike. Road bikes are great if speed is what you are looking for.


 Road bikes with dual suspension.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Road bikes with dual suspension.



Never seen one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Never seen one.


 Just so you know I'm just messing with you I already have two bicycles.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Never seen one.



I believe we might own one.

I gotta look for it in the garage.

Smoothest bike ride you'd ever find.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I believe we might own one.
> 
> I gotta look for it in the garage.
> 
> Smoothest bike ride you'd ever find.



One can be made easily. Take a dual suspension bike frame, throw in a pair of 26 inch road bike wheels and throw on a pair of raod bike drop down handlebars. And presto, a dual suspension road bike.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 21, 2010)

UFOs -> Random -> Bikes?
?_?
Wagh


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2010)

Probably a Geosynchronous Satilite, Ive seen some in orbit probably for GPS due to the formation, or just a few that happened to form a triangle. Though probably just a satilite or a weather ballon.


----------



## Cam (Aug 21, 2010)

I sell UFOs and UFO accessories


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 21, 2010)

Must be the Reapers. Did you know those fuckers are about to purge the galaxy again?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Probably a Geosynchronous Satilite, Ive seen some in orbit probably for GPS due to the formation, or just a few that happened to form a triangle. Though probably just a satilite or a weather ballon.


 True, although they're rarely that close in, maybe it's orbit was degrading?


cmrnmrphy said:


> I sell UFOs and UFO accessories


 How much for?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 21, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I sell UFOs and UFO accessories


 
OH GOD XD

UFO doesn't have to mean aliens.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> True, although they're rarely that close in, maybe it's orbit was degrading?


 
Probably, the lights might have just been boosters trying to correct its orbit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Probably, the lights might have just been boosters trying to correct its orbit.


 Yeah trying to keep a geosynchronous satellite from falling is a bitch.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah trying to keep a geosynchronous satellite from falling is a bitch.


 
Soo, case closed, or should we get suits and wipe their memories first?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Soo, case closed, or should we get suits and wipe their memories first?


 Case close, just because my suit is in the dry cleaners and I need to get a new AA battery for the neurolizer.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Case close, just because my suit is in the dry cleaners and I need to get a new AA battery for the neurolizer.


 
Oh well then. So logic dictates it was a low orbiting satilite correcting its orbit, makes more sense than most other ideas of what it could be.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 21, 2010)

It can also be a meteor rush. You see one passes, then you see another.
It can't be a satellite because a satellite is too small to be seen.
Your eyes can also play tricks on you while it's nighttime, as human eyes were not made to see in darkness. Goes to everybody except blind people.
I don't believe in UFOs, and if at all, I don't believe they will always try to take you for experiments.
We are the only blue planet in a huge radius, it would take a few more thousand or billion years for them to find us, unless we of course find them first.

We are not alone - organism can be created as long as it has it's standards fulfilled. Standards must be somewhere in the endless space.


----------



## Dan. (Aug 21, 2010)

Could have been the ISS , I can see it sometimes at night


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2010)

Waffles said:


> UFOs -> Random -> Bikes?
> ?_?
> Wagh



Take note I am never the one to bring bikes up first in a thread.




CynicalCirno said:


> It can also be a meteor rush. You see one passes, then you see another.
> It can't be a satellite because a satellite is too small to be seen.
> Your eyes can also play tricks on you while it's nighttime, as human eyes were not made to see in darkness. Goes to everybody except blind people.
> I don't believe in UFOs, and if at all, I don't believe they will always try to take you for experiments.
> ...



If it were a meteor rush we would have seen more than one zip across the sky, not remain stationary in one spot. And why do you automatically associate UFO with aliens? Correct me if I'm wrong but UFO stands for Unidentified Flying Object, which to me is basically anything you see up in the sky that you can not identify what it is. 

and how fucking small do you think a satellite is? they ain't microscopic, and yes they can be seen.


----------



## LLiz (Aug 21, 2010)

I do believe in UFO's... people who I know that aren't crazy have told me some pretty interesting stories (to say the least) but also take this into consideration... 

Going by our current understanding of the laws of physics, and understanding of the universe, the universe is probably teeming with alien life but the problem is that a consequence of our current understanding of the laws of physics, space travel as we currently imagine it (in sci-fi etc) is pretty much out of the question. 

To travel between stars we need to let go of the concept of time, because we can get to distant places within a human's lifetime, but the price you pay is that on Earth hundreds of thousands of years may pass while these astronauts travel to their destination, everything that they know of may be gone (including the human race). 

Add to this the problem of an aging universe that is slowly dissipating into cold nothingness (again to the our best current knowledge), our ability to see distant objects is very limited, and the fact that our species has been around for quite literally the blink of an eye, and we can assume other species are also only around for the blink of an eye, so with the wealth of variables us running into an alien species is extremely unlikely. 

I think that our understanding of existence is going to undergo a huge upheaval, and that's why I do skeptically believe its possible to have alien visitors, because an existence changing discovery is just around the corner and it can't come soon enough.

PS. Sorry for the lecture but I really really love astro physics so I can bang on and on forever about this stuff...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If it were a meteor rush we would have seen more than one zip across the sky, not remain stationary in one spot. And why do you automatically associate UFO with aliens? Correct me if I'm wrong but UFO stands for Unidentified Flying Object, which to me is basically anything you see up in the sky that you can not identify what it is.
> 
> and how fucking small do you think a satellite is? they ain't microscopic, and yes they can be seen.


 
If it's a cloudy night:
1) You won't see all meteors, and there might be enough so it would trick you to think something stays in one place.
2)It's small enough to not be seen in bright daylight, and only if it releases a big light at night it will be seen. 

As far as I know satellites, they are huge and gigantic, but at night, out of the atmosphere - they don't seem that big.

Usually when I think about moving objects in the sky, unless they are stars, I would think that something flies them. Unless it's a UAV, of course. Unless.. you have really seen just a UAV that flied slow.

It can also be a very big star, very far away and that moves very slow.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 21, 2010)

Personally I've never seen anything "unidentifiable" in the sky, but I fucking love those UFO shows on the History Channel.
It'd be awesome if there were other life out there, except for the fact that there's a good chance that they'd like to kill us.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 21, 2010)

Personally, I think
UFOs = Bullshit of crazy people
That's just me :V


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 21, 2010)

All of this hinges on "our current knowledge". I say, anything's possible, just give it time. One hundred years ago people said "Putting a man on the moon is pretty much out of the question". 

Just look at a pendrive. That's a little over twenty years of science - and six hundred times more space than in a floppy disk (assuming it's a standard 2 gig one). And even the pendrives are ridiculous - in ten years, their capacity has increased by a factor of one thousand. 

I'd say "It's possible, but we need to invent the tech first".


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 21, 2010)

It was quite obviously swamp gas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZBgHBHQT8


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 21, 2010)

i once was looking out my window and saw a red light, had no blue, just red light going pretty fast. then stopping... then going back the direction it came from? i remember asking someone and they said it was most likely a helicopter, but i dunno.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 21, 2010)

Unidentified Flying Objects are very real. Are they alien spacecraft? Most probably not. Many UFOs are experimental aircraft. See the F-117 Nighthawk. 
Most alleged UFOs are hoaxes, or people jumping to conclusions about optical, visual and celestial phenomena. But there are a few, real UFO sightings.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 21, 2010)

Was it one of these?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, I have seen some fireballs floating around my home town before. At first I think that they are fire kites but they last for too long and can manoeuvre. 

No sightings of those things any more though. Too bad since the fireball flock is a beautiful sight at night.



SnowFox said:


> Was it  one  of these?


LOL 

Everything is identified as weather balloon.


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 21, 2010)

I've always wondered... If "aliens" are real and part of a government coverup, then why are they continuously plastered over every cable channel, in every theater, right out in the broad daylight of popular culture? What's more, the messages are never "it's all fake, don't pay any attention to it", but "maybe it's real". If no one's even trying to cover it up (actually cover it up, not openly spreading tales of the government changing its story, hiding facts, etc), I don't know. Maybe it's a distraction from the real problem.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 21, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> I've always wondered... If "aliens" are real and part of a government coverup, then why are they continuously plastered over every cable channel, in every theater, right out in the broad daylight of popular culture? What's more, the messages are never "it's all fake, don't pay any attention to it", but "maybe it's real". If no one's even trying to cover it up (actually cover it up, not openly spreading tales of the government changing its story, hiding facts, etc), I don't know. Maybe it's a distraction from the real problem.


What would the real problem be?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 21, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> What would the real problem be?


 The fact people don't realize if there are aliens that know of our existence they wouldn't give a shit about us.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 21, 2010)

I saw a weather balloon while driving through New Mexico. Freaked me out, till I realized what it was.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 21, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> UBut there are a few, real UFO sightings.


 
Define _"real"_.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 21, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> LOL
> 
> Everything is identified as weather balloon.


 
Look again.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 21, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Look again.


Ah, I missed the swamp gas... Which is a weather balloon.


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 21, 2010)

I saw unknown object, which was flying above Nizhny Novgorod, at 11 pm of local time, 23 of July. This glowing orange object slowly moved on the dark sky, then it has stopped and disappeared.
It was not a aircraft or a helicopter, because of no noise and no navigation lights.

We dont know, what was it...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 21, 2010)

PolarLight said:


> _Nizhny Novgorod_


 
And there's your answer.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 21, 2010)

PolarLight said:


> Nizhny Novgorod



How is that pronounced?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How is that pronounced?


 
Neeznee nawvg'rad?
</bad phonetic spelling>


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 22, 2010)

> Neeznee nawvg'rad?
> </bad phonetic spelling>



spelling is Ñlose to the original)

Nizhny Novgorod - city in central Russia 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nizhny_Novgorod


----------



## Slyck (Aug 22, 2010)

ITT: Randy starts collecting UFOs.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 22, 2010)

Slyck said:


> ITT: Randy starts collecting UFOs.


 
Can't.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 22, 2010)

I remember waking up early in the morning, and I got this kind of urge to look outside, and lo and behold, there was this bright orange light gliding across the sky, wobbling a bit up and down. In my head, I was thinking "Is it a plane? A UFO? A Ghost? A drunk-driving UFO?". Later that day, I heard that it was none other than that meteor that burnt up above the Midwest, as shown on the news.

So exciting. Now I'm entertained by the thought of UFO getting pulled over for DUI.


----------



## Troughton (Aug 23, 2010)

As a man of science and reason, I don't think it was an alien spacecraft, it was probably something that has a perfectly rational explanation such as an ordinary aircraft or possibly the space station.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 23, 2010)

Troughton said:


> As a man of science and reason, I don't think it was an alien spacecraft, it was probably something that has a perfectly rational explanation such as an ordinary aircraft or possibly the space station.


 
Of course, see this.


----------



## kashaki (Aug 23, 2010)

I remember one time I was just looking out my window before I hit the sack, and I saw three white lights just floating across the sky. Nothing flashing on them at all. Then they fused into just one light, and flew off towards the horizon.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

wouldnt you think that if ufos were there and we didnt know about them all that clearly that they would try to fuck with us and the guy in new mexico who as been probed


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 28, 2010)

You guys won't believe it but there's a race of Lion People living around the star Sirius Alpha.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 28, 2010)

I wonder why humans (or animals?) are so interested in the topic of UFOs, Extraterrestrial life, etc. It's like a fascination with the unknown I guess, but why is there such a cult following? I think I'm just thinking too deep on this, but UFOs seem to me to be a small abnormality that people love to over-examine :x


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 29, 2010)

Waffles said:


> I wonder why humans (or animals?) are so interested in the topic of UFOs, Extraterrestrial life, etc. It's like a fascination with the unknown I guess, but why is there such a cult following? I think I'm just thinking too deep on this, but UFOs seem to me to be a small abnormality that people love to over-examine :x



FYI, disclosure will be happening soon.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 29, 2010)

This takes me back... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kiddi5G-rWo


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2010)

I see UFOs all the time at airshows.

IDK what any of those things are, all I know is that they fly.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd be more afraid if I learned we were the only life in the universe. But I think we all know that's not true. Even if we don't "know" it's silly to believe we're the only life out there. But I'll never buy a UFO sighting as aliens. We already know we're the only intelligent lifeforms in our solar system based on the fact that most of the other planets are mostly gas with other conditions that make them un-inhabitable, and I HIGHLY doubt anyone else in this universe has the technology to get them from one galaxy to another to visit us, or to even know that we're here. 

But yeah, I think aliens exist.


----------



## LLiz (Aug 29, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I see UFOs all the time at airshows.
> 
> IDK what any of those things are, all I know is that they fly.


 
Obviously they're all weather balloons that are capable of breakneck speeds and synchronisd aerial precision maneuvers.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Aug 29, 2010)

Seen one once. Just got off work (closing shift) and was waiting in the parking lot for my mom to come pick me up. Looked up and noticed a bright light that seemed to be going back and forth from around were most the stores are, then more towards the park and back again, sometimes going futher into the distance then back, (so not a balloon), way up over the city, there were a few smaller lights going back and forth towards it then it just seemed to rise up and disappear.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 29, 2010)

Werewolfhero said:


> Seen one once. Just got off work (closing shift) and was waiting in the parking lot for my mom to come pick me up. Looked up and noticed a bright light that seemed to be going back and forth from around were most the stores are, then more towards the park and back again, sometimes going futher into the distance then back, (so not a balloon), way up over the city, there were a few smaller lights going back and forth towards it then it just seemed to rise up and disappear.



Gotta be the fabulous Galactic Federation of Light.  I tell you if the Lion People of Sirius A and the Bear People of Tau Ceti, you are part of the Federation, knew about you I bet they would love you.  They could even give you technology that allows you to become your fursona, too.  Think about that.  These people will open you up to new possibilities and opportunities.  Heck, there could even be an opportunity to bring back TV shows from long lost times, such as "Road Rovers" or "Swat Cats."  Now what do you think of that?


----------



## FlareTheDragon (Jul 2, 2012)

LLiz said:


> Obviously they're all weather balloons that are capable of breakneck speeds and synchronisd aerial precision maneuvers.



So much this.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 2, 2012)

Holy fucking necro, batman!


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 2, 2012)

Die, thread, die!


----------

